# Smoked Cheese Experiment



## driedstick (Nov 9, 2015)

So, I have done a lot of cheese over the years with great results mainly from the fantastic people on this site, Thanks to all 

This one I went for color and not time. I will need to say thank you to Mr T for his knowledge in this experiment. 

I have never tried a citrus wood on smoking cheese, and I found some Orange pellets made by BBQ Delight so I thought I would give it a shot. Smoked this in the MES 30 with the Mailbox mod. 

These pellets do burn faster that the normal in this experiment,,, usually I can get about a 9-10hr burn time in the amps but this time she burned out in just 8hrs....

Well here are the players on this batch,,,,

Spendy little bags,,,$4.99 a bag!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















IMG_20151107_161200380_HDR[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 9, 2015






Some different flavors of cheese that I have not had before... Can't wait to try the Horseradish  and Pesto Jack













IMG_20151108_104954087[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 9, 2015


















IMG_20151108_105005172[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 9, 2015






A few more players 













IMG_20151108_105015087[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 9, 2015






So into the smoker they go,,, had them in for 8hrs - smoker never went ov 64*IT and outside temp was about 55* and rainy. 

As you can see, I flipped one of the pepper jacks over and big color difference 













IMG_20151108_185150039[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 9, 2015






Colby Jack flipped,, can't tell from this pic but it took on some color also. 













IMG_20151108_185201405[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 9, 2015






more good color













IMG_20151108_185209609[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 9, 2015


















IMG_20151108_185223183[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 9, 2015


















IMG_20151108_185401922[1].jpg



__ driedstick
__ Nov 9, 2015






Well, I took them out and let sit on counter for about 1 1/2 then in the fridge for a overnight stay,,,

I will vac pac tonight and test in two weeks,,,, If too strong I guess I can make casseroles or mac and cheese LOL 

I think it will be good. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice looking cheese, DS.  Never tried orange before, will be waiting for the results. 

T


----------



## tropics (Nov 9, 2015)

DS that should be great, you know let it rest. The Horseradish is by far one of my favorites. If you want to try for more color stand the cheese on edge. Will be watching.

Richie


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 9, 2015)

Great cheese smoke. I am curious about the orange smoke. Let us know.


----------



## driedstick (Nov 9, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Nice looking cheese, DS.  Never tried orange before, will be waiting for the results.
> 
> T


Thank you sir,,, Yep I hope it turns out. 

Steve


----------



## driedstick (Nov 9, 2015)

tropics said:


> DS that should be great, you know let it rest. The Horseradish is by far one of my favorites. If you want to try for more color stand the cheese on edge. Will be watching.
> 
> Richie


Thanks, Ya I tried a small corner of one that I opened and it was good,,, The Garlic smelled fantastic when I opened it. 

DS


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 9, 2015)

Looks great!!!

Cheese is on the bucket list, once it cools off for the winter.

I've been using citrus wood(orange, mandarin and oro blanco) for grilling for several years. Great on poultry, fish and other lighter meats.

All out at the moment, but a couple of friend's farms trim back their trees in Jan/Feb every year, so I'll be stocking up soon.


----------



## worktogthr (Nov 9, 2015)

That all looks great!  Some of those flavors sound amazing on their own, they will be great smoked.  I have a bunch mellowing for about two weeks.  Trying to hold out for a bit.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 10, 2015)

I am interested in the result as I am curious about the flavor Orange Wood imparts. Cherry gives Poultry a great color, should work for cheese...JJ


----------



## driedstick (Nov 10, 2015)

atomicsmoke said:


> Great cheese smoke. I am curious about the orange smoke. Let us know.


Thanks, yep pretty excited myself,, can't wait 


sfprankster said:


> Looks great!!!
> 
> Cheese is on the bucket list, once it cools off for the winter.
> 
> ...


Thanks I sure hope this turns out well with the Orange. - What's temp there now, My wife is from San Diego, met her when I was in Service on USS Midway. My sister lives in San Berndino,,,, I got to have the snow LOL 


worktogthr said:


> That all looks great! Some of those flavors sound amazing on their own, they will be great smoked. I have a bunch mellowing for about two weeks. Trying to hold out for a bit.


Thanks yep the awful awful wait,,,Sucks!!!! Oh Well. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## tropics (Nov 10, 2015)

DS any orange color showing yet?

Richie


----------



## sfprankster (Nov 10, 2015)

driedstick said:


> Thanks I sure hope this turns out well with the Orange. - What's temp there now, My wife is from San Diego, met her when I was in Service on USS Midway. My sister lives in San Berndino,,,, I got to have the snow LOL
> 
> DS


Where we live now, I'm a long ways from SoCal. We're between the SF Bay Area and Santa Cruz in the redwoods.

I spent years living in Idaho(McCall, Stanley and Boise) and Oregon(Government Camp), and have had seen enough snow for my lifetime. I must say, the snow looks nice on the new 4k TV's. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





We're going to be in the mid to upper 70's in another day. I'll have to wait for the weather to cool off where I can plan to smoke cheese. Maybe another month when it is consistently in the 50's. Until then, I'll just have to suffer without my own smoked cheese.


----------



## b-one (Nov 10, 2015)

Should be interesting. I have found double Gloucester with chives smokes up tasty,great variety by the way!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 11, 2015)

b-one said:


> Should be interesting. I have found double Gloucester with chives smokes up tasty,great variety by the way!


Thanks B,,,, can't wait to try the different flavors,,,,saving a bunch for Christmas baskets. 

DS


----------



## mowin (Nov 11, 2015)

Garlic cheese......:drool


----------



## driedstick (Nov 25, 2015)

Well the results are in,,, I opened the white garlic cheddar last night and MY OH MY!(As Dave Neihouse would say) !!! Talk about good!!! this rested just two weeks, the Mrs even liked it she had it on her salad last night. 

This will be my go to flavor now,,,, I have some mulberry and sassafras pellets I will be trying in the near future,,, on that smoke I will be going for eating right out of the smoker

This was very good. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 25, 2015)

Glad the orange worked for you.  Looking forward to the next experiment.

T


----------



## driedstick (Nov 25, 2015)

Mr T 59874 said:


> Glad the orange worked for you.  Looking forward to the next experiment.
> 
> T


Thank you sir for your help 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Yep will need to make a run to local hardware store for this next deal,,I think you will like,, Pics to come at a later date. 

DS


----------



## driedstick (Apr 7, 2016)

UPDATE!!! We had a get together this last weekend and so I decided to take some smoked cheese with me to share with everyone,,, I took some horseradish from this batch, I know I did some two weeks after and it was good,,, but resting this long!!!!!!,,,,,,

THIS WAS THE BEST I HAVE EVER HAD!!!

THIS WAS JUST GREAT!!! IF YOU HAVE NOT TRIED ORANGE WOOD,,,, YOU NEED TO,, I WILL BE TAKING MORE THIS WEEKEND AGAIN TO ANOTHER GET TOGETHER AND I WILL GET SOME PICS

DS


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 7, 2016)

Well, sure glad it was worth the wait, DS.  I'm going to have to scrounge up some orange wood.  $4.99 a bag for the BBQ Delight isn't too bad.  Up here its $9.99,  ouch!!

Gary


----------



## driedstick (Apr 8, 2016)

GaryHibbert said:


> Well, sure glad it was worth the wait, DS.  I'm going to have to scrounge up some orange wood.  $4.99 a bag for the BBQ Delight isn't too bad.  Up here its $9.99,  ouch!!
> 
> Gary


WOW That is a little spendy,,, thanks, it was sure good,,, can't wait to open next batch tonight at camp 

DS


----------

